# Seeming to get more recordings of a series than wanted?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I was wondering why my Tivo seemed to be recording episodes of series even though I have the series link set as 'new' only.

Then I figured it out, the icon's agains the other recordings have the thumbs up to indicate they are suggestions.
I double checked in the suggestion folder and the same episodes were in that folder.

Just interesting how it adds suggestions into the same folder, all be it a bit confusing until you realise.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I wish there was a way of switching that off TBH.. defeats the point of setting a series FRO then having the folder fill up with repeats anyway.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

suppose if you sort by date instead of folders it would stop the suggestions appearing in the folders.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I do sort by date.. The only way to stop folders filling up with suggestions is to switch folders off!


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I turned off the 'folders' and sorted by date. Closest to the old interface as it puts all of the suggestions at the bottom.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You've got two tuners and a massive hard disk and a suggestion will never block a recording or cause a proper show to be deleted; you soon lose the old S1 habits of worrying about extra shows being taped.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I would like a way to hide a series from Suggestions, without implying I don't like the series. In my opinion, Suggestions should never record a series that I have a Series Link for. If I have a SL, then I already know I like it and don't need TiVo telling me what I already know. I've probably watched all the earlier episodes already, and don't need them recording again.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I wouldn't mind if they just didn't appear in SL folders.

It makes FRO kinda useless.. If I look in my shows now I see a folder with new recordings, go in and see it's full of repeats that suggestions have picked up. If I'd wanted a folder full of repeats I wouldn't have picked FRO in the first place.


----------

